# Can You Brew Ferment In 20l Jerry Cans



## Maheel (26/5/10)

I was at bunnings today and was looking at those 20L jerry cans ( bluish or whitish plastic ones)

can you brew standard kits in them by reducing to say 19L? i was thinking i could squeeze one in my fridge beside my normal round 25L fermenter

or even have 4 on the go in there  

would i have bubbling yeast and brew pouring out with such a small head space in the fermenter? (maybe tilt them on a corner to increase the height of headspace? (but not volume)

other Q is what do 23L kits taste like at 19L ? better or worse?

cheers

Maheel


----------



## manticle (26/5/10)

Often used for no chill cubes. I have successfully fermented in them. They hold about 23 litres but you do need to leave headspace. You could probably get away with 20-21 litres. The brew will be a bit stronger and slightly higher alc but nothing major.

If the yeast does bubble out, just clean it up. Make sure you unscrew the lid just slightly to allow co2 to escape. I turn mine finger tight then back it off half a turn or so.

To clean, fill with super hot water and napisan/sodium percarb and let soak then rinse well and sanitise. Any stubborn yeast scum can be 'scrubbed' by adding a handful of raw rice to the solution when it's a bit cooler and shaking the crap out of the thing.

Rinse the new cube with boiling water well first. Taste the rinse water and make sure there's no plastic flavour - if there is rinse again with boiling water and repeat until the water tastes clean.


----------



## Florian (26/5/10)

I am fermenting in the 20l Jerry cans, they actually hold 23 litre. Have just racked out of one into another for secondary fermentation. They are about $25 at Bunnings and Kmart, but If you head over to your nearest super cheap auto you get the exact same ones for $20. I am rotating three of them at the moment, plus two round ones which get used much less lately.

I would, however, not ferment a full 23 litre batch in them. If you're brewing kits, just top them up to 20 litre, your beer will only benefit from it.

And don't forget to put your markings on the cube, so you know how many litres you got inside. When doing that, you will have to fill the whole cube, otherwise your marks will not be correct, as they stretch quite a bit when full.

Florian

EDIT: beaten by Manticle. Agree with him on cleaning. The first time you fill hot water into them, they smell horribly of plastic, but the smell disappears with a few rinses.


----------



## warra48 (26/5/10)

I've never fermented in them, but I use them for lagering. Fits into the brew fridge much better than the round ones.


----------



## Maheel (26/5/10)

many thanks 

especially how they are +- 23L, I might have a closer look and measure the fridge again 

Now I am going to need some more bottles.....


----------



## DKS (26/5/10)

Maheel said:


> I was at bunnings today and was looking at those 20L jerry cans ( bluish or whitish plastic ones)
> 
> can you brew standard kits in them by reducing to say 19L? i was thinking i could squeeze one in my fridge beside my normal round 25L fermenter
> 
> ...



Mate, I use them all the time. No worries. Only drama is cleaning. Be extra anally retentive after use on cleaning. Clean and clean again You cant get in there and see like a regular ferment drum.Using good cleaning and sanitary regime is esential. Apart from that they work well. No lid just glad wrap and elastic band.

Tip: Mark off litres on vessel prior to use. These things all seem to be a different capacity.

Next issue : As some have said about kits and flavour, brew to 23 litre specs but only make 19lt This will give you a beer with big / real flavour.Its a lottery of sorts but I believe my beers were better doing kits using 23ltr recipes but making only 19ltrs. :icon_cheers: 
Daz

Edit ; Just re -read post . If You are going to bunnings to buy cubes for fermenting the larger drums are as cheap as cubes for ferment.Bye drum.
If intent for other use of cube OK


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/10)

A good tip for cleaning them is, if they are starting to look a bit brownish, pour a few litres of hot water in, a measure of Napisan (or preferably pure Sodium Percarbonate) , and a cup of raw rice. The shake like buggery till your arms are about to drop off. Internal sandblast job. Some guys use a couple of hundred little ball bearings and collect them in a colander.


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/10)

Hell yeahah.







To clean I fill with water to the very brim and add 4 tbsp of napisan and cap. Leave for a day or two and then rotate so on its side and the handle/cap area gets nuked. 

No scrubbing, clean as a whistle.


----------



## manticle (26/5/10)

BribieG said:


> A good tip for cleaning them is, if they are starting to look a bit brownish, pour a few litres of hot water in, a measure of Napisan (or preferably pure Sodium Percarbonate) , and a cup of raw rice. The shake like buggery till your arms are about to drop off. Internal sandblast job. Some guys use a couple of hundred little ball bearings and collect them in a colander.


 I feel a little like the invisible man today



manticle said:


> Any stubborn yeast scum can be 'scrubbed' by adding a handful of raw rice to the solution when it's a bit cooler and shaking the crap out of the thing.


----------



## r055c0 (3/1/14)

manticle said:


> Rinse the new cube with boiling water well first. *Taste the rinse water and make sure there's no plastic flavour *- if there is rinse again with boiling water and repeat until the water tastes clean.



A bit of a stretch to ressurect an old thread just to pat someone on the back but this little nugget of advice seems like such a no brainer, can't believe I have never thought of it. Now rueing every "first beer in this cube" I've ever made (including my first ever AG that tasted so much like chemical I tipped it out before I even added the yeast, was absolutley gutted at the time)

Cheers Manticle, sage advice as ever


----------



## manticle (3/1/14)

In turn, I thank thirstyboy for the tip.


----------

